# Are Most of your Memories in First Person or Third Person?



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Ne dom here, and I can't think of a single memory that is in 3th person, unless I force-fantasize myself in em. It's all in 1st person for me.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Conceptually, 3rd, but not as if l literally refer to myself that way.

It becomes evident to me when l look over notes l take during lectures. There's no retention there, l have no idea what l'm doing while taking the notes and am just not putting anything together.

When looking over them later, if l took them exactly as l heard them, l get the experience better that way. Really it's more like it's directly from the instructor without my interference at all so maybe neither 1st or third.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, I never really thought of it as strange, but a _lot_ of my memories are in third person from various angles. If I concentrate I can see things through first person, but upon immediate recall I'm looking at myself. That's really weird, isn't it?


----------



## LivePastTheEnd (Oct 1, 2014)

I view memories in third person most of the time.

Generally the only first person memories I have are ones that I can remember "experiencing", if you get what I mean.
It's kind of hard to put into words.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

My memories don't have a person really. All of them are entirely conceptual. 

For example: Argument was had, movement occurred in this and that direction, this and that was said, person got angry, etc. etc. 

My brain then takes all of these and makes a VERY loose first person by default, but it's just as easy to make it third person because I have to consciously create what actually happened anyway. My sensory memory is positively atrocious as a result.

Does anyone else do this?

I'm an ENTJ by the way, with Ti higher than my Ni.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Hmm, for me, my dreams also shift perspectives a lot. It only makes sense that it'd jump from first person to third person in memories as well, simply because that's how the mind works, I suppose.

Mostly, I remember it in first person, but when I remember it in third person, I don't really think about it. It's like.. I'm stepping outside of myself, but I'm not really seeing myself, at the same time.


----------



## GisselleHelena (Oct 5, 2014)

Ni dominant, all my memories and dreams have been in first person. I really have to make an effort to imagine something in thrid person.
What a interesting question, indeed .


----------



## Brightwing (May 1, 2014)

Some of my oldest memories (from when I was very young, i.e. pre-middle school) are in third person, but the majority of my later memories are first person. This largely coincides with the point at which I started becoming more cynical about the intentions of others, and went from shamelessly outgoing and friend-seeking to guarded and reserved.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

ENFJ, 1st Person


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

ENFP here. My memories predominately tend to be in the 3rd person. It's more like a scene than something I only had one perspective on. I don't know why this is the case.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

ENFP here, first person most of the time because the dreams I remember (or 'most of my dreams' in layman's terms) are lucid or semi-lucid. Non-lucid dreams are typically third person and I don't remember them too often.

ETA: lol good on me for completely misreading the poll. Most of my memories are in third person, only fairly recent ones are in first.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I would say the majority of mine are shot in a second-person view.

(as in I'm some sort of non-me entity in the room with me, watching me).

But I can change the camera angle to be any angle I want. I can be first-person if I find that to be the most useful.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Si-dom. Never thought of that before, but weirdly its mostly third person.
In some cases I'm not sure whether those are genuine or made up memories though...


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

I would conjecture that types that are Ego Si will have a higher chance of experiencing memories in third person, considering that they take in much more detail of the surrounding environment in terms of effects. Thus, they have more information to pivot around in memories (and is why they are often associated with memory, because they are highly cognizant of what is happening in the physical environment around them in a passive observance). Me, I can't remember what shirt I had on yesterday, and most of my memories are entirely 2-dimensional, first-person, and without a single detail of myself in them (the memories are just peering through my own eyes).

I can, however, dissociate from myself consciously by using my imagination to throw my point of view across the room, and can notice what is probably happening, what I probably look like, and other such things.


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

So I'm the only Si Dom that has memories in first person, so far? Interesting.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

First person


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

Te-dom. Mostly, I have third person memory with precise detail (like cut of scene and not full event of it). Just like a movie starring with me and other person.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

Third person memories tend to be upsetting ones.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Sometimes first-person, sometimes _neither_. I'm not a character there, I observe.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Third, I think... Whenever I think back on a specific memory for example, When I first greeted my best friend at the airport. I can see it from both perspectives, really. I guess sometimes looking back on memories, I tend to be able to naturally see it from my perspective, but I often remember the entire situation from an objective point of view. 

Like, I can remember what I saw when my friend came down the escalator in the specific memory- that's my first person, but I can also remember it in a more third person view, as in how everything was around me and detaching myself from my view. I can almost see memories as if I was floating above the situation. I dunno, it's hard to describe.


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

To be honest I have no concious memories at all. Feelings but no memories. Dont even remember what the girl I have been together with for 12 years looked like :/


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Third person, in the sense that when I'm visualizing a memory, I also see myself. It's as though I'm standing right behind myself or off to the side, watching the scene take place.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

First - I feel lie I'm right there all over again . Sometimes though i play it out like a movie but for the most part first person


----------



## krabkrab (Oct 20, 2014)

...Wait, people remember things in third person??

Needless to say, my memories are in first person. Although sometimes I dream in first person, and sometimes in third person. But I think I dream more often in first person.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Wish I could change my vote because I didn't really think about it before selecting first person (as an Ne-dom). Now that I have thought about it, I realised most of my memories _are _in third person, but the 'character' representing me is almost like a corrupted file. I get the sense that it's me, but details are blurred, and I almost never actually see my face (I think this has to do with the fact that it took me many years to even _start_ to get used to my own face, and even now it sometimes feels like someone else's face). But the 'corruption' is mostly a minor detail, like the effect a perception filter from _Doctor Who _has - it's there, but I don't usually notice it.

My dreams vary more. Lots of switching back and forth between first and third person usually, like you can do in some games.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

First person, of course.


----------

